
Facebook, Elections and Political Speech - cpeterso
https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2019/09/elections-and-political-speech/
======
pfooti
cool cool cool, facebook is abdicating responsibility for keeping factually
incorrect and/or hate speech off of its platform, as long as that speech is
coming from a politician. that can't possibly be a bad decision, i mean, they
hired Nick Clegg, former deputy prime minister of the UK to figure that out,
so i'm sure he knows what he's doing.

